# Rockler Signmaker Guide Bushings



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

The Rockler Interlock Signmaker template description says "The Interlock Signmaker's Kits require either a 3/8'' (#33967, sold separately) or 5/8'' (#30933, sold separately) guide bushing" and (3/8" for 2-1/4" kits & 5/8" for the 4" Kits ). 

The #33967 bushing for the 2-1/4" kit has 3/8" ID, 1/2" OD. The #30933 bushing for the 4" kit has 5/8" ID, 3/4" OD.

I have a Bosch 1617 router and a Bosch PR20 Colt router - both with respective plunge bases and the Bosch RA1128 quick-release template guide bushings.

My question: Is the Bosch guide bushing's OD dimension the key characteristic when determining compatibility with the Rockler sign templates? 

I would think that the ID is only relevant to making sure that the router bit does not contact the guide bushing. I have the centering bit to make sure that the bushing is centered.

Do you think the Bosch guide bushings will work as well as the brass Rockler guide bushings?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ken,

OD is all that is important.


----------

